# Commercial Plans and G codes



## MAult142 (Oct 15, 2014)

I've been reading that more and more commercial plans are accepting G0121 and G0105.  And I've been checking the preventative coverage guidelines of our commercial plans and they are listing the G codes as acceptable codes.  

I may be late to the party but, has anyone been billing G codes to commercial payers and what success have you seen?

Thanks,
Meghan


----------



## nsteinhauser (Oct 17, 2014)

I contacted the commercial plans I bill that have Medicare products and asked them if they wanted the G codes for screenings - a lot of them do.  (But this was only on claims for subscribers to their Medicare products - not on claims for subscribers to their commercial or Medicaid products.)  It depends on the individual payer so you have to contact them and find out.


----------

